# Megacolon



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Does anyone have information or experiences with this hereditary disease in rodents? I've heard the term used but can't locate the information on here now. I've done the usual Google search and found some references that I've now read but I need to know more such as statistics, cases, occurrences in litters, etc.

I'm wondering if an obese mouse that I have is actually more then just obese. I already covered the bases with parasites and other issues with treatment...she's still obese and I want to make sure it isn't something more serious.

Has anyone done an autopsy on a mouse with the disease?


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

It's connected to dominant white spotting (variegated) usually, when it's present (though not all variegated mice have megacolon). If she doesn't have white spots, I wouldn't worry about it.

It seems more common in rats. You might want to find some rat-related sites or forums like ratbreeders.org, because I bet they'd have more info....good luck!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I just found this: http://ratguide.com/health/digestive/megacolon.php

Some of the case histories have rather graphic pictures, so be warned!


----------

